#ubuntuforums 2011-08-29
<sspencerwire> Longtime Ubuntu user here and a net admin.  Since 11.04, there are some strangenesses that may or may not help newbies, but really don't help someone who has been using the system and Linux in general for years.  For example, recently in 11.04, there seems to be a problem with the mv command and tab completion at the command line.  Anyone else noticed this?
<sspencerwire> Tab completion will complete, but will pad the results with a space.
<schauerlich> Not on ubuntu at the moment, but that sounds like a gnome-terminal change
<schauerlich> does it also pad for directories, or just when it completes to a single file name?
<sspencerwire> Sorry for the delay getting back, was in the middle of some work issues.  It pads for both files and directories, no difference.  Could be a gnome terminal issue, I'm sure.
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-30
<Gredeu> i have a valid user account on ubuntuforums.org however it won't allow me to retrieve a password reset.  its a valid account.  
<Gredeu> i get the best assistance or ubuntu on the forums.  
<Gredeu> i also want to use the forums for privacy reasons
<bkerensa> Is there any reason I'm forced to login to forums to view certain threads?
<zenrox> no idea
<bkerensa> =/
<zenrox> thought thay were all open to read
<bkerensa> just a little time consuming to sometimes to view something and be prompted
<bkerensa> thats what I thought too
<bkerensa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309749
<bkerensa> is a example of a thread that talks about tray docking and it prompted me =/
<zenrox> Hello, zenrox You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories pre 4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this section. Be aware that some of the information is outdated and may cause problems to a current installation. 
<zenrox> you have to be loged in to read the old stuff
<bkerensa> odd :P
<bkerensa> I guess they do that to reduce traffic consumption? 
<zenrox> and i am loged in
<zenrox> not only to protect new users
<zenrox> makes sence why thay would do that
<bkerensa> well I have been prompted on newer threads in the past too like stuff thats only a few months old
<zenrox> hmm odd
<zenrox> i just keep myself loged in i dont have that prob
<bkerensa> :D well my browser clears every time I close it and plus I have Bleachbit set to run in cron twice daily to wipe all temp data :D so thats not gonna be easy for me 
<zenrox> should just set it to ignore that website
<zenrox> or that cookie
<Aquix> bkerensa   why do you have  cron to run bleachbit twice a day?
<bkerensa> Aquix: I like a clean system :D
<bkerensa> Aquix: Chrome doesnt delete as much data as it suggets in fact it leaves tidbits so the only way to fully nuke stuff is via bleachbit or shred
<bkerensa> I dont like wipe my free space but I do have it say to nuke chrome, firefox and a couple other trivial things now and then
<bkerensa> like rotated logs
<Aquix> I see. afraid someone will look at your computer?
<bkerensa> no I just dont like leaving cookies for tracking purposes
<bkerensa> plus I dont like the idea of having the risk of someone being able to login to an account if I leave traces of data
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ie: Bank Acct, etc
<Aquix> I just stay logged out from google, and for the bank I log in with my cellphone. Cookies or not, there are enough companies doing ip tracking anyway.
<bkerensa> Aquix: Well I have LastPass + YubiKey so I'm pretty secure but just for safety :D
<Aquix> better things for safety out there. Get noscript and better privacy  addons
<s-fox> Hello.
<kpsu> hey
<kpsu> anyone uses recorditnow here?
<kpsu> records desktop
<kpsu> having some issues enabling the "ffmpeg-recorder" plugin
<FTMichael> I don't, sorry. Try http://ubuntuforums.org/ too
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-31
<Gredeu> hello
<Gredeu> i have a valid user account on ubuntuforums.  password retrieval never works, and it never claims its invalid.  
<Gredeu> it forces me to use a hotmail account.  its that serious
<Gredeu> PM me please
<Gredeu> for my account name
#ubuntuforums 2011-09-02
<poh> hi
<strickly>  e ee e ello
<The_Fred> hi
<The_Fred> if ubuntu had voice commands, what would you like your pc to do?
#ubuntuforums 2011-09-03
<MrUbiquitous> I have a question on Ubuntu forum rules and regs, anyone game to help a noob?
<MrUbiquitous> Anyhoo, I was banned at Ubuntu forums (15 points) for supposed spam. I only made one post and it was a question on security. I did have a website I entered in my profile which is mine and not a commercial site. Could this be misconstrued somehow as spam?
<MrUbiquitous> THe website was mentioned as the spam site I believe. 
<MrUbiquitous> Hmmm...zombies?
<Aquix> np: Even If by Calibre
<Aquix> aquix is rocking to Notes from the Block by Logistics with Illskillz
<Aquix> there we go :)
#ubuntuforums 2011-09-04
<Lisati> Hello. First time here for me in a while
